# donating eggs



## bluenose (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi

I am thinking of becoming an egg donor but do not know where to start...does anyone have any advice?

Thanks

D x


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi

I was an egg sharer (donated half my eggs and kept half for my own treatment).  It is a very rewarding feeling to know you are helping someone else achieve a miracle.  Many ivf clinics offer this as part of their services along with full donation.  Just ask as there is a huge shortage of eggs in the UK so they will be pleased to hear from you.

You will need to be 35 or under and go through several tests, but I can honestly say it is worth it xxx


----------



## bluenose (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you...

I have 2 beautiful girls and know the heartbreak of infertility and the amazing feeling when you realise the dream.  I was sterilised during the birth of my second daughter as I had been so poorly carrying both of them.

I am 33 and of good health and pray my eggs can be used to help someone realise their dream.

I will contact a couple of clinics this week in the hope I can be 'used'  

fingers crossed

D x


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Bluenose,

Your offer to donate is nothing short of amazing! My husband is busy giving our daughter a big bubble-bath and I can hear the giggles and splashing from downstairs. It is wonderful to hear - but only possible because another wonderful lady like you was prepared to donate to a stranger. I now know that our donor has 2 girls of her own and that after donating twice (each time to 2 recipients) that there are now 4 very happy families thanks to her gift.

If you feel that you have it in you then it really is the most fantastic thing that you can do.

Thank you just for considering donating, and I hope that everything goes well for you.

Caroline xxx


----------



## bluenose (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Caroline...

I have emailed our local clinic and will hopefully hear from them soon.

D x


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Bluenose,

That you can empathise with other ladies and know what they are going through is so very important to ladies like me. No matter how much I wanted a child I could not have gone ahead with DE if I had thought that it was for money - it was the most priceless gift I could receive, but had to be freely given ... not just in return for paying a student loan or a credit card bill.

Ladies like you really do change lives - our donor not only helped to give us a daughter because she is also a grandaughter, niece, cousin and godchild.

Thank you again!

Caroline xxx


----------



## bluenose (Aug 31, 2012)

I have contacted Burton (BCRM) and I need to make an appointment to have bloods taken...the journey has begun


D x


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

Well done bluenose, you wont regret it.  I know I donated as part of my own treatment, but we've said that we would donate again if there is time before my 36th birthday.  Good luck, you are truely amazing to do this xx


----------



## bluenose (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi

I have my bloods booked for 24th

D x


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay!!


----------



## bluenose (Aug 31, 2012)

Took my first steps yesterday...had my initial consultation! Next consultation is for bloods, scan and counselling. 

A little disheartened that there is no immediate need for them a the article I read in the local paper suggested there was a national shortage of donors. But I will hopefully be worked up and ready when they are needed

D x


----------



## mamaduckbrood (Oct 15, 2012)

hi i just introduced my self.
i am starting the road of donor, had first blood test for fertility. i was told my results would be back in 10 days, but only took a week have been asked to come back to see a doc so i presume all is well. i rang my doctor today to ask if she is happy to tell the clinic yes when they write and ask if they think i am socially and mentally suitable to proceed.i am so nervous this is all i can think about, making a family for another couple. i have 3 boys 12. 2. and 1.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you both - and all other donors - on behalf of the families you will help create.

I have two beautiful children thanks to a wonderful woman's gift. I look at them and think of her and thank her for making our family possible. 

For women like me : you will literally change our lives. A huge THANK YOU.

X x


----------

